# What is 5-htp??



## bigchris407 (Dec 20, 2006)

See subject


----------



## Scott77 (Dec 10, 2006)

see link

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... &q=5%2dhtp


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

5-htp stands for 5-hydroxy*tryptophan* - it is a metabolite of trypophan. In the body, tryptophan (a type of protein found in foods such as turkey) is used to make serotonin. But before tryptophan becomes serotonin (in the body) - it first converts to 5-htp.

It has been found that taking tryptophan or 5-htp can raise serotonin levels (in the brain) - lifting depression, and even soothing anxiety. A lot of people use it with good results (just look in this forum). Every body is different, though - and it works better for some than for others. And the body may "treat" 5-htp doses differently than it does trypophan doses - from what I've read, some people may find tryptophan more effective than 5-htp (and vice versa).


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

5htp did not work for me. Garbage. I won't spend my money on it.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Jimiam said:


> 5htp did not work for me. Garbage. I won't spend my money on it.


I tried it very recently for two weeks (I even started a thread on it that is somewhere below) - with mixed results. I think when I took some doses, I could feel a lift in mood (nothing really dramatic, though) - but other doses seemed to work less well. But I realized recently that, even if my mood isn't lifted dramatically, it may have some value in at least stopping me from hitting the lowest of lows as my mind/body continue to withdraw from Effexor. So even though I might not feel really happy or anything - I think I've felt better than I would be feeling if I weren't taking it.

Plus I wasn't taking the "maximum" dose - I was only taking 200mg/day, while certain "experts" recommend taking up to 300mg/day (or even more in a few cases).

Anyway, I switched to tryptophan a couple of days ago. Seems like I "feel" it working some (but again, nothing really dramatic). I can't really say at this time if it is working better than 5-htp or not.

One has to really experiment with doses and dosing schedules, I imagine. People are different in what doses/dose schedules work best for them. I had been taking all of my daily dose of 5-htp in 2 divided doses, but w/ tryptophan I'm experimenting with spreading my daily dose out to 3 times per day. I'm also trying to get an idea of how much I should take a day - should I take 1.5grams per day (3 tablets), or more?

Then, the experts say that you should take 5-htp or tryptophan with fruit juice (or some simple sugar) to help it absorb into the brain better. (Supposedly the "insulin release" that comes from the sugar helps with escorting these amino acids into the brain.) Then they say that you should be taking B-complex/B-6 to help convert the aminos into serotonin. So there are a lot of "ways" that you can take this to see if your body utilizes it better.

(But there is a caution about 5-htp. See the other thread.)


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I've been taking this stuff for a few days now, and I'm actually feeling pretty good. My mood has been a lot better than it was the past couple of weeks. I'll have to see if this continues.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

wow, i'm going to try 5-htp. I was on cipralex before, with horrible results. I already take a b-complex, so hopefully the effects are more immediate than the SSRIs I attempted for 2 weeks. It sounds like it's a really good method to lift mood and anxiet.


----------



## Alikhan (Jul 17, 2008)

5-HTP known as 5-hydroxytryptophan or 5-hydroxy-l-tryptophan is a compound created in the body which is used to regulate serotonin levels in brain and central nervous system. Serotonin is an important brain chemical involved in mood, behavior, appetite, and sleep.5-HTP is a substance that is naturally produced in the body. It can also be produced commercially by extracting it from the seeds of the African plant Griffonia simplicifolia and has been used in this form clinically for over 30 years. The clinical efficacy of 5-HTP is due to its ability to increase production of serotonin in the brain.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

I tried 5 htp when i got off paxil. It did nothing for me. I gave it a few months as well. :stu


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I take tryptophan instead. The trick is to take it on an empty to stomach to guarantee it gets to the brain. See, all kinds of amino acids get to the brain through the same door. So if you take it with food, or after a meal, less of it will reach the brain. 

So, take in the morning, first thing, with a glass of water. Or maybe juice like someone said above. Just no protein. This stuff works. I take 1 gram in the morning and I'll good the whole day.


----------

